# Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen



## SlapY (28. August 2013)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich habe mir nach etwas Überlegung und Recherche für eine Shimano Nexave 4000 FC als Rolle und eine 0,30mm Schnur entschieden und wollte euch mal nach meiner Rutenauswahl fragen.

Ich habe die Auswahl jetzt auf die Shimano Nexave und Shimano Nasci eingegrenzt. (ich liebe Blau |supergri)

Die erste wäre
- Shimano Nexave 2,70m (3-Teilig) - Wurfgewicht 20-50g

Die zweite wäre
- Shimano Nasci AX S81M 2,46m - Wurfgewicht 10-35g

Ich hätte glaube ich gerne eine Rute zwischen 2,40m und 2,80m - will allerdings auch gerne mit Wurfgewichten ab etwa 5g agieren und habe deswegen die Frage, ob das mit den Ruten überhaupt "geht" oder ob man sich UNBEDINGT an das empfohlene Mindestgewicht zu halten hat?

Oder sollte ich lieber eine kleinere Nexave/Nasci um die 2,10/2,15m nehmen?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen oder hat sogar selbst eine Nexave oder Nasci?

Vielen lieben Dank!
Slap


----------



## SlapY (28. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Achso: als Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen, Schleie und Weißfisch zu erwarten.

Und ich möchte natürlich gerne hauptsächlich Spinnfischen.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Hi,
ein paar Gegenfragen muss ich leider stellen. Warum hast Du keine geflochteten Schnur geholt? Ich gehe bei 0,30mm von Monofil aus, das ist zum Spinnfischen nicht optimal. Von Deinen Zielfischen wirst Du auch nur Hecht und Barsch mit Spinnfischerei erbeuten können, ist Dir das klar?

Wenn Du eher Hechte fangen willst solltest Du die erste Rute nehmen, dann wird das aber nix mit 5g-Ködern. Besser (aber nicht optimal) geht das mit der zweiten, aber da würde ich dann Hechte nicht gezielt befischen, sondern nur auf Barsch gehen und Hechte als Beifang ansehen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## SlapY (30. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Andere Angelmethoden wären mit der Rute für die anderen Zielfische aber auch denkbar, oder? 

Evtl. Posen oder so ?

*Edit:* 
Warum eig. geflochtene zum Spinnen auf Barsch/Hecht? 
Und kann man eine empfehlen? Welche dicke z.B.?

Wie wäre es mit einer Nasci AX S91H von 2,77m mit 15-60g WG zum Spinnen auf Barsch und Hecht?

Danke !


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

weil geflochtene keine dehnung hat und somit der kontakt zum köder besser ist. der anschlag kommt auch besser durch.

bei geflochtener geht keiner nach der dicke weil die eh nie stimmt. 

ich würde ne 6-8 kg schnur nehmen.ist aber für barsch eigentlich schon wieder übertrieben, deshalb fischt kaum jemand mit dem selben gerät absichtlich auf barsch und hecht. diese kompromisse muss man nämlich auch bei rute und rolle eingehen.

die power pro ist recht beliebt......


----------



## wrdaniel (30. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Such dir eine Spinnrute mit 2,4 besser 2,7m und einem Wurfgewicht von etwa 10-40g. Damit kann man durchaus durchaus auch mal eine Posenmontage auslegen oder auf Grund angeln.

Wenn dich die Transportlänge nicht stört, würde ich zu einer 2-teiligen Rute greifen, lässt sich besser verstauen ohne die Montage abzunehmen.

So eine Rute muss im Angebot nicht mehr als 50€ Kosten. Solange du bei den "üblichen" Verdächtigen bleibst, kann man da auch nicht viel falsch machen.

Auch die 30er Mono ist für den Anfang durchaus ausreichend. Und da du in deinem Gewässer mit Hechten rechnest, denke ans Stahlvorfach.


----------



## SlapY (30. August 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Alles klar, ich danke euch soweit erstmal!


----------



## Browning88 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Ich benutze die Nexave ausschließlich zum Spinnfischen und bin mit der Rute echt zufrieden, hat schön große Ringe und liegt super in der Hand. Meinem Vater hat sie, als er sie von mir mal zum testen bekommen hat, auch sehr gefallen und deswegen hat er sie sich nun auch geholt. 

Wir fischen die Ruten jeweils in 2,40m Länge

Wenn du mal in der Region Oldenburg bist kannst du gerne mal ein paar Probewürfe machen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mikesch (2. September 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Fang' mit der Mono-Schnur an, wenn du die Technik beherrschst kannst du immer noch auf eine Geflochtene wechseln, wenn es denn sein muss.


----------



## SlapY (3. September 2013)

*AW: Erste Rute: Nexave oder Nasci und ein paar Basisfragen*

Danke für die Info @Browning88

@mikesch: Ja ich denke ich werde erst einmal Mono nehmen.

Danke euch!


----------

